# Getting back into it



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All

It's been a long cold year for me. Going from an active cross trainer to recreational cyclist to nothing when our first child was born about 10 months ago. Add stress of renovations and sleepless nights we're finally at a place where we can start to get back into shape.
I was 205 when I was fit but was t completely ripped like 5% body fat ripped. More like 20%. Still much better than today. 
Would someone please recommend what I should start doing to get back into the groove?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Get the Burley bike trailer and HTFU with that. Apart from that, congratulations on the kid. Welcome to life in the slow lane.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

The step out the door is always the hardest.

Just go ride. Next week, try to do a little more. The next, a little more. 

Small steps become leaps over time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"It's like riding a bike"

Just hop on and start pedaling and do what pedalbiker said about escalating mileage/time for a few months. Then, if you have specific goals like to race or complete a century or whatever, worry about training specifically for those later.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I am starting to get out more. Commute, run when I can. Just wondering what to do to keep the motivation high. Life before child was easy. When I was bored I just went out for a century. Nothing to tie me down. It's a bit of an adjustment and somewhat depressing because there's always something more important to do now.
The other part to parenthood is I spend a few hours with my kid and it's like all my energy that I would have used is gone *poof* lol. I need some testosterone injections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

svard75 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I am starting to get out more. Commute, run when I can. Just wondering what to do to keep the motivation high. Life before child was easy. When I was bored I just went out for a century. Nothing to tie me down. It's a bit of an adjustment and somewhat depressing because there's always something more important to do now.
> The other part to parenthood is I spend a few hours with my kid and it's like all my energy that I would have used is gone *poof* lol. I need some testosterone injections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to skip the running. If you're going for general fitness then cool but if you're running to help you get back into cycling, don't. Cycle for cycling. They're quite different activities and one doesn't help the other beyond the cardio aspect of each.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> You might want to skip the running. If you're going for general fitness then cool but if you're running to help you get back into cycling, don't. Cycle for cycling. They're quite different activities and one doesn't help the other beyond the cardio aspect of each.


I find running helps me loose the weight quickly compared to cycling. I need to focus on core and legs and cardio mostly. It feels like my heart has lost all of its strength in the past year. Once the weight is down I'll jump back into my true passion cycling. Looking for local group rides as well. 

I think of all of these things finding the time, energy and motivation are the most difficult. What drives you all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

The next 18 years of your life (at least) are no longer yours. You need to find a way to fit biking in, in a way that doesn't land you in divorce court or make you a shyte parent.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

wgscott said:


> The next 18 years of your life (at least) are no longer yours. You need to find a way to fit biking in, in a way that doesn't land you in divorce court or make you a shyte parent.


Right. I did not disclose a key factor. Earlier this year I began a huge renovation project myself. To save money I decided to do all the work myself. Much bigger than anticipated and major scope creep created an ideal stress factor where I broke down and began eating fast food and lots of sugar treats. Bad combo. Just have to get out of this low. 

You know what they say at the bottom there's no where to go but up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

